# Kool Pup Dryer Question



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

How low does the volume of air dial down to? I know that's hard to describe, but does it dial down to be as low as the air coming out of a personal hair dryer? As I posted in another thread, I got the Flying Pig force dryer and it does have a dial to dial down or up the volume of air. However, even at the lowest setting, the air comes out really strong - almost as strong as a leaf blower!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> How low does the volume of air dial down to? I know that's hard to describe, but does it dial down to be as low as the air coming out of a personal hair dryer? As I posted in another thread, I got the Flying Pig force dryer and it does have a dial to dial down or up the volume of air. However, even at the lowest setting, the air comes out really strong - almost as strong as a leaf blower!


Yes, it dials down lower than the force of a human hair dryer.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Karen. You know, I think I'll return the Flying Pig as it just blows too hard and invest in the Kool Pup like you have been encouraging us to do all this time!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is good info to have, Karen. And, thanks for asking the right question, Jackie.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I really like my Kool Pup. It's very quiet. I really like the dial feature, though my dogs are so used to a dryer, I use it almost exclusively on the highest setting with zero problems.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope I haven't ruined Willow for life in getting used to a force dryer. She totally freaked when I used the Flying Pig.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I hope I haven't ruined Willow for life in getting used to a force dryer. She totally freaked when I used the Flying Pig.


Just go really slow with Willow and use the best high value treat you have.


----------

